# Suggestions for eotwawki type movies or books?



## grinder37

Can someone help me find a new movie or book that's shtf related?Lately i've really found myself getting deeply involved in these types of stories,whether it's weather related,military takeover/invasion/attack,pandemic's/viruses and even some zombie flicks,if they're realistic (like 28 days,etc),as well as many others.

Some of my most current good reads/movies include One second after,Survivor's mini series,The day after.Both the new and old versions of Red Dawn and MainePrepper's youtube e-novel-When the walls came tumbling down.Some were brought to my attention from this forum and I had never heard of before,One second after being one of them and one of the best books i've ever read.

But now i'm looking for some more reading material/movies along the same lines-any apocalyptic suggestions?


----------



## Verteidiger

The Book of Revelations.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

If the Apocolypse gets you going just do a search for 2008 and 2012 Democratic National Conventions on YouTube

There is a movie called, "The Road" that is pretty good. Book of Eli is another pretty good movie as well.


----------



## grinder37

Both good suggestions guys,but i'd rather stay out of religion and politics.Religion,I keep to myself and politics are real world scary enough.I'm not saying the Apocolypse "get me going",I'm just intrigued by the stories of survival and the trails and errors that people face as well as the different scenarios that can happen.I guess you could say I even enjoy some of these when they have a remotely happy ending.But I do believe I seen "The Road" on netflix or somewhere,so,i'll definately check that out.Thanks


----------



## Ripon

Very cheap hollywood with solid effects - 2012

Also the new tom cruise movie actually has a really cool bug out / SHTF story too it. I won't give any more of it away, actually had my wife thinking of moving again to our bug out


----------



## Deebo

I cant find the list, its somewhere I'll keep looking, but here are two PDF's that I enjoyed.
TEOTWAWKI one 
TEOTWAWKI two..
I think they wer e under shtf. pdfs, but i will backtrack and find them.


----------



## Lucky Jim

grinder37 said:


> ....Some of my most current good reads/movies include...Survivor's mini series..


There were two 'Survivors' TV series, one was the original timeless classic made in the 70's and the other was a not-so-hot 2000's remake so don't get them mixed up.
All 38 episodes of the 70's version were on youtube last time I looked, I watched them all again last year. (type Survivors 1975 into the youtube search box), and they're also available as a boxed set-










Here's a clip from one episode of S75 when Greg (the tall fair-haired guy in the blue jacket) meets some friendly strangers in a post-apoc world where nearly everybody has been wiped out by the plague, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## grinder37

Ripon said:


> Very cheap hollywood with solid effects - 2012
> 
> Also the new tom cruise movie actually has a really cool bug out / SHTF story too it. I won't give any more of it away, actually had my wife thinking of moving again to our bug out


Thanks Ripon,i've seen 2012 and yes very hollywood cheesy,but the Tom Cruise movie?Do you mean Oblivion?If so,I watched a couple trailers last night and looks to be a "must see",thanks!


Deebo said:


> I cant find the list, its somewhere I'll keep looking, but here are two PDF's that I enjoyed.
> TEOTWAWKI one
> TEOTWAWKI two..
> I think they wer e under shtf. pdfs, but i will backtrack and find them.


If you can find those Deebo,i'd really appreciate it,I read "One second after on pdf and didn't mind it at all.



Lucky Jim said:


> There were two 'Survivors' TV series, one was the original timeless classic made in the 70's and the other was a not-so-hot 2000's remake so don't get them mixed up.
> All 38 episodes of the 70's version were on youtube last time I looked, I watched them all again last year. (type Survivors 1975 into the youtube search box), and they're also available as a boxed set-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a clip from one episode of S75 when Greg (the tall fair-haired guy in the blue jacket) meets some friendly strangers in a post-apoc world where nearly everybody has been wiped out by the plague, what could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- The film 'The Day the Earth Caught Fire' is worth watching despite the over-dramatic title, nuclear testing has shifted the earth's axis-


Hey Jim,I watched the remake series first without knowing it was a remake,but found it a decent show,but after seeing you reference the original several times led me to look for it.I found it on "project free tv" or mabey it was youtube,either way though,the original was much better with a better story line as well.I'm gonna hunt for "The day the earth caught fire" as it looks along the lines of what i'm looking for.Thanks!

Keep them coming!


----------



## Lucky Jim

grinder37 said:


> ..I'm gonna hunt for "The day the earth caught fire" as it looks along the lines of what i'm looking for..


Drat, youtube have taken it down, it's a nasty habit they've got of pulling vids from time to time. The moral seems to be that we should burn them to disk or hard drive while we've still got the chance!

Anyway here's the full first episode of Survivors 1975 in 6 clips, it begins with a jolly game of tennis in a healthy world, what could possibly go wrong?-

_*"I heard the voice of the fourth living creature say, "Come!"
I looked, and there before me was a pale horse, its rider was named Death.." (Revelation 6:7/8)*_


----------



## Lucky Jim




----------



## grinder37

Doh,I didn't even notice the time length of the vid and thought it was a clip!lol,thanks for the correction and the link,haha.Will be watching later this evening.


----------



## Lucky Jim

The film *'The Road' * was on TV not so long ago, it's about a man and his son trekking through the wrecked world, I can't find it on youtube so we'd probably have to buy it on DVD-


----------



## Lucky Jim

Here's the full movie *'ON THE BEACH' *in two parts, a nuke war has killed most of earth and the action is set in Australia which the radiation hasn't reached yet.There's a realistic sense of doom and gloom among the survivors because they know they haven't long to live.
The film is a bit long with too much talking like a soap for my taste, but a good segment is when the sub sets sail to investigate after picking up garbled morse code radio messages from the American west coast. 
Pick that segment up at 0:21:28 into part 2 when the sub surfaces and sends a man ashore to try to find out who's tapping the morse key if you don't want to watch the rest-


----------



## retired guard

How about The Postman, or The Omega Man?


----------



## PaulS

The Postman was a good film. More realistic than many but it was still over scripted and short on realism but then you have to expect that from Hollywood.


----------



## Lucky Jim

This Twilight Zone episode *'Cradle of Darkness'* is not post-apoc but is still very entertaining as it depicts an attempt to prevent the apocalypse known as WW2.
SPOILER
***
***
***
A German-speaking woman is sent back in time to 1889 so she can assassinate the newborn baby Hitler and prevent WW2. 
She kills him, but in a neat plot twist the Hitler family nanny secretly buys a Jewish baby to replace him and he's raised as Adolf Hitler and starts WW2!
Full 21-minute episode-


----------



## grinder37

Thanks everybody for the suggestions!And Jim,I found a link and watched The Road last night,talk about a good movie (or bad movie,depending on how you look at it.) What horrible conditions those two went through,but he did right by the old man and the thief and kept his humanity,truly a world I would not want to be in.Anybody thats into these type of movies,it is an absolute "must see".Gonna watch "The day the Earth caught fire" tonight I believe.I'm also logging all these titles in a file to go back to when i'm looking for another "scenario" movie to watch.Thanks again everyone for all the suggestions.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I'll be finishing up a book this evening called "Patriots" by James Wesley Rawles. It's a good read and goes into some detail about how they make somethings, where they got some things, and what reference books they rely on.

I picked mine up used on Amazon.

EDIT: Got a link to "The Road" movie? I'd like to see it again.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

patriots like the previous poster said and lights out.


----------



## nechaev

A very interesting novel from the late 1970's is Lucifer's Hammer by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle. It should be available on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Lucifers-Hammer-Larry-Niven/dp/0449208133


----------



## retired guard

nechaev said:


> A very interesting novel from the late 1970's is Lucifer's Hammer by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle. It should be available on Amazon.
> 
> Lucifer's Hammer: Jerry Pournelle, Larry Niven: 9780449208137: Amazon.com: Books


That was a fun read.


----------



## Lucky Jim

'*Hell*' is a 2011 post-apoc movie where solar flares have wrecked the atmosphere and turned most of earth into a desert. A group of survivors go searching for a green fertile area to settle in. I watched it and it's not bad-
Full film-


----------



## Lucky Jim

*DAMNATION ALLEY *is not bad, it's set on a post-nuclear war Earth and the survivors head for New York in two military vehicles across a barren landscape full of mutated giant scorpions and things to look for other survivors-
Full film-


----------



## Lucky Jim

*A WORLD WITHOUT OIL * is a documentary showing what it'll be like when the oil runs out-


----------



## Lucky Jim

*LIFE AFTER PEOPLE *is a docu that shows what would happen if everybody on earth died, showing how nuclear power plants and chemical factories would go haywire, and as the years pass nature would reclaim the cities, buildings would crumble, the Eiffel tower and Statue of Liberty would topple etc-
Full film-


----------



## Wyoming Rat

ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> patriots like the previous poster said and lights out.


I also give Patriots a thumbs up, Also read Survivors by the author. Both good reads.


----------



## Lucky Jim

This short *Doomsday Bells *vid shows how the planet would be with haywire weather like non-stop quakes and storms and tornados and stuff at some future date-
_"The earth reels like a drunkard, it sways like a hut in the wind, so heavy upon it is the guilt of its rebellion" (Isaiah ch 24)_






*Faced Down by a Giant*


----------



## grinder37

Rigged for Quiet said:


> EDIT: Got a link to "The Road" movie? I'd like to see it again.


 You can find The Road on "project free tv" at your own risk (close all pop ups and it will usually tell you that you need to update your flash player,DO NOT install anything from there,just ignore and close it) otherwise after you get past the all the crap,there is TONS of great movies and shows to be found there,some very current.It's a little bit of a controversial website,but between that,youtube and netflix,I haven't given a dime to the cable or dish companies for over two years now or been to the video store.



Lucky Jim said:


> '*Hell*' is a 2011 post-apoc movie where solar flares have wrecked the atmosphere and turned most of earth into a desert. A group of survivors go searching for a green fertile area to settle in. I watched it and it's not bad-
> Full film-


Wow Jim,over the top,i've ordered the books "Patriots" and "Lucifers hammer" from amazon and watched "Hell" last night. I think between all the other suggestions and all of your help,I should be set for a few months (reason i'm saving all these titles in a file) as i'm usually lucky if I can watch a complete movie in one evening or read a chapter or two.Being a family man is great but it doesn't leave a ton of room for my own leisurely entertainment.But I want to say thanks again everyone and especially all the feedback from you,Lucky Jim.I'm thinking you may be more into these types of dramas than me,lol.Thanks again for all your help.much appreciated.


----------



## Seneca

Some of the indie stuff is good...I just finished reading cyberstorm...a $0.99 download...lol

It has a decidely liberal bend to it (NYC setting) but was a good read with a believable plot and characters. More of a prepper slant to it with common themes of family, bad/good neighbors helping and or not helping others, with enough twists turns and street crime to keep it interesting.


----------



## Smitty901

very good book and his other works are also very good.
Patriots: A Novel of Survival in the Coming Collapse - James Wesley Rawles - Google Books


----------



## AntiObama

I don't watch many movies, but I can suggest some books. 

Lights out, Going home, & Lucifer's hammer are all very good.


----------



## That Prepper Guy

There's always the Sons of Liberty Academy.


----------



## Seneca

One second after....
Cyberstorm...
77 days...
Go to Amazon books type in Dystopian or survival fiction and browse to your hearts content...you'll find most of the titles listed in this thread...there...lol


----------



## Lucky Jim

'*Impact*' (2008) is an entertaining film, the moon's orbit is drastically messed up and it keeps orbiting dead close to the earth causing all sorts of seriously spooky gravity effects, I can't find the full film on youtube but this clip gives a taster, check the train being lifted off the rails at about 1:00-


----------



## Lucky Jim

*THE MOMENT AFTER*
I've not watched it myself but it sounds interesting; millions of people vanish all at once and there's talk that it's the fulfilment of some obscure Bible prophecy.
(PS- there's also a sequel called The Moment After 2)

DRAT! youtube have pulled the full film and I can only find this clip-


----------



## Lucky Jim

*DYSTOPIA 2013* sounds interesting, I've not seen it yet-
_"about the mythical and mysterious cataclysm which befalls mankind on December 21st, 2012 and what happens next. Centered around 4 characters, each with a back story of what their life was like before it all came crashing down, the film depicts life for these characters as they struggle for survival and strive to discover the cause of the end of civilization as we presently know it"_
Full movie-


----------



## grinder37

Thanks Jim,those two look interesting,may start one here in just a bit :wink:.Just watched one called "The apocalypse" on netflix the other night,it's a combo between a religious drama and an apocalyptic thriller,was a pretty good movie with a good story.Check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I just tried to watch The Moment After, and almost made it through the first 20 minutes. The "acting" is so bad they really need to make up a new word for it, it was actually painful. The dialog is pathetic. What few special effects I saw consisted of a light getting brighter. It was so bad it literally crashed my player. Yes, it's so bad that my software became self-aware and showed mercy on me. IMDb gave it a generous 4.2, so I suspect those involved in its production must have all given it 10 stars... at least. 

Lucky Jim, you said you haven't seen it. I understand now how you got your name. I do appreciate the effort though, nothing personal Jim.

Peace


----------



## Lucky Jim

grinder37 said:


> Thanks Jim,those two look interesting,may start one here in just a bit :wink:.Just watched one called "The apocalypse" on netflix the other night,it's a combo between a religious drama and an apocalyptic thriller,was a pretty good movie with a good story.Check it out if you get a chance.


Thanks mate..



Prepadoodle said:


> I just tried to watch The Moment After, and almost made it through the first 20 minutes. The "acting" is so bad they really need to make up a new word for it, it was actually painful.....


Okay I'll psyche myself up to watch as much of it as I can, but in fairness to it I can think of plenty of big-budget movies that are badly acted and terribly scripted too..


----------



## Lucky Jim

Meanwhile *VIRUS* sounds interesting and stars some big names (Glenn Ford/Robert Vaughan) in a post-apoc world where a virus has wiped nearly everybody out.
Full movie-


----------



## Lucky Jim

This half-hour *Twilight Zone episode *called "Where is Everybody?" is entertaining, a guy finds himself in a deserted town and doesn't know who he is or how he got there-


----------



## Lucky Jim

*APOCALYPTO* isn't a post-apoc film, it deals with the primitive Mayan civilisation ripping the hearts out of neighbouring tribespeople (boring), but the last 50 minutes has an exciting manhunt where they chase an escaper through the jungle and he has to survive as best he can.
I can't find a link to the full film, but it's in 9 parts on youtube, each part about 14 mins long.
Here are parts 6789 which cover the manhunt, pick it up at about 11:15 into part 6 where the Mayans tell the prisoners- _"Run into the jungle and try to get away from us",_ so they can have fun hunting them down..


----------



## Lucky Jim

*SURVIVAL ISLAND *is a fictional film about a group who abandon their yacht after it catches fire and make it to shore, I haven't watched it myself yet-


----------



## Lucky Jim

*SEVEN ALONE *is a 1974 film based on a true story, I haven't watched it yet, the 'seven' refers to seven kids who are brothers and sisters and have to go it alone when waggoning west, so its more of a survival flick than a SHTF thing


----------



## bigdogbuc

*NICE JOB LUCKY JIM!!!!! *::clapping::


----------



## Lucky Jim

Haha, this new *Twilight Zone episode "SHELTER SKELTER"* is interesting, a guy and his pal dive into their nuclear bunker in the nick of time as a nuclear blast wipes out the town, what can possibly go wrong?


----------



## nechaev

Lucky Jim said:


> Haha, this new *Twilight Zone episode "SHELTER SKELTER"* is interesting, a guy and his pal dive into their nuclear bunker in the nick of time as a nuclear blast wipes out the town, what can possibly go wrong?


 I watched this one. It has a real surprise ending, but a bit of an anti gun attitude. Worth the watch.


----------



## Paltik

Some of the movies talked about here I knew as books. The Road, On the Beach, and the Postman. Some other good books in this vein are Alas Babylon and The Stand (I believe this was made into a miniseries).

For movies, what about the Mad Max movies?

I like The Walking Dead (the AMC TV series) if you don't mind a zombie scenario.


----------



## Wolfsbane

This is a great thread, kudo's to Jim and everyone with the contributions, and to the film makers and authors.

Lucifer's Hammer got me as a teenage reader.
The Scarlet Plague was written by Jack London (!) about a hundred years ago and is available free at The Scarlet Plague by Jack London - Free Ebook

I remember watching that Peter Graves movie, a little chopped up on television in the pre-cable years.

My parents took us to a Drive-In for "Omega Man", years later I read the Matheson novel "I am Legend", then I hunted down a copy of the Vincent Price movie adaptation "Last Man on Earth", and nowadays we have Will Smith's "I am Legend" movie.

I am going to watch this 1970's "Survivors" series, thanks for the tip !


----------



## Piratesailor

Just read the news on a daily basis.


----------



## Inor

Our very own Nathan Hale Jefferson's book "The Wayward Journey" is a fun read.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Wolfsbane said:


> This is a great thread, kudo's to Jim and everyone with the contributions, and to the film makers and authors...
> I am going to watch this 1970's "Survivors" series, thanks for the tip !


Yeah Survivors (1975) is still the best survival show i've ever seen, all 38 episodes were on youtube the last time I looked. 
As for some other vids It's a pity youtube are in the habit of taking them down from time to time, I see some have vanished from this thread, i'll look around for replacements and post the links if I find any.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I haven't watched it yet but *THE QUIET EARTH *sounds interesting_:-"a man awakens to find himself alone on earth"_ 
Full film-





Edit:- i just watched it and it's not bad, the guy comes across as a regular ordinary guy, a refreshing change from slick glossy hollywood heroes.


----------



## Lucky Jim

*DAY 1000 *is an interesting short 30-minute post-apoc film, he's been bugged out alone for 4 years in a remote cabin to avoid the plague with a clockwork radio, running water, candles and plenty of food, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## pfwag

Books:

*One Second After* by Forstchen
onesecondafter.com - Home

*Lights Out* by Crawford


----------



## Seneca

I just finished and liked the book series Renewal by JF Perkins.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

pfwag said:


> Books:
> 
> *One Second After* by Forstchen
> onesecondafter.com - Home
> 
> *Lights Out* by Crawford


GREAT BOOK! Liked it a lot!

PLLLLLEEEEAAASSSSSEE PEOPLE, stop talking about "The Road"! The book was SO AWFUL I laughed that they made it a movie (which FLOPPED). IMO, It's for bleeding hearts who want to hear a sad story about a poor hungry little boy. AAAAGGGHHHH!

Imagine_ hundreds _of pages of "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?", "Daddy, I'm hungry. Where are we going?",

STFU KID!!!!

Phwew. I literally threw that book in our bathroom trash as soon as I finished it because it didn't deserve the kitchen trash can. DID see the movie ONLY because I downloaded it FREE thinking "It's GOT TO BE better, right?!?" NO. NO it's not!

Rant: END


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Oh, yeah. SPOILER ALERT!

In "The Road". _Note_ that the first thing that happens is the mom kills herself!!!! NO JOKE! SHAME she didn't take the other two with her and end the whole horrible saga there!


----------



## MrsInor

BigCheeseStick - could you tell us how you really feel about The Road?


----------



## Meangreen

I enjoyed "The Road" but one must remember that it wasn't really an end of the world survival story, more the complex relationship between fathers and sons.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Lucky Jim said:


> *DAY 1000 *is an interesting short 30-minute post-apoc film, he's been bugged out alone for 4 years in a remote cabin to avoid the plague with a clockwork radio, running water, candles and plenty of food, what could possibly go wrong?


THANKS for both a recommend, and a link! Watching it now. _SPOILER:_ Good thing he didn't pop off that pellet pistol in his mouth! OOWWEEE!!!


----------



## Lucky Jim

Yes and films serve a useful purpose in showing us what NOT to do in a survival situation, and I spend most of the time shaking my head in disbelief and chuckling at the "heroes" basic simple mistakes, so in that sense they're good entertainment value..
I say again, the best post-apoc show I've ever seen was the 1970's 'Survivors' TV series, I watched all 38 episodes on youtube again last year (type 'Survivors 1975' into the youtube search box) or buy the boxed set (below) but don't get it mixed up with the 2008/10 remake which wasn't so hot and was axed after just 12 episodes.









Here's a clip from the original 1970's series called 'Mad Dog', there are packs of starving half-crazed dogs roaming the countryside and this guy made the mistake of letting himself get bitten..


----------



## MrsInor

Dang Lucky Jim - slow down on the suggestions, I can't keep up watching them all.


----------



## Lucky Jim

MrsInor said:


> Dang Lucky Jim - slow down on the suggestions, I can't keep up watching them all.


Haha, and incidentally in just that short 'Mad Dog' clip we were presented with no less than 3 dilemmas that might face us in a post-apoc world-

1- The sick chap asks to be given his rifle so that he can shoot himself, but Charles (the bearded guy) ignores the request, raising the question as to whether we'd have a moral duty in a SHTF world to give terminally-ill people the means to end their own lives, or even shoot them ourselves as an act of mercy.

2- Later Charles is suspected of having rabies (although he's showing no symptoms) so two guys decide to kill him on the flimsy grounds that he might be a carrier, thereby raising the question as to whether it's our moral duty to shoot all suspected carriers of any contagious disease even if they appear healthy.

3- In the series, domestic dogs form up into packs, so in a post-apoc world should we shoot them on sight?


----------



## big al

Some good suggestions there, Hell, the Road

For a virus outbreak / 28 days later infected type film check out the city of the walking dead (I believe the first Zombie film with "fast" zombies)

Also I just watched the Colony a good post apocalyptic film with Laurence Fishburne and Bill Paxton


----------



## Seneca

I'm currently reading "A failure of Civility" so far it's a cut above the rest, not a work of fiction like the road, though a refreshing perspective on prepping and such. I'll have to wait till I finish it to say whether or not it is on my recommended list, yet so far so good.


----------



## Lucky Jim

*MISSION IMPOSSIBLE: The Photographer *( Season 2 episode 15 (1967)) 
is entertaining; in the final scenes a guy in a bunker ups his periscope and sees a smouldering landscape devastated by nuclear war-










I watched it on youtube a while back but now it seems to have vanished, i'll post a link if i find one again.


----------



## Lucky Jim

*TWILIGHT ZONE: ON THURSDAY WE LEAVE FOR HOME*
is not bad, a group of colonists have been stranded on a hot desert planet for 30 years and live in cool caverns.
Full 50-minutes episode (ignore the french subtitles)-


----------



## Lucky Jim

Just came across '*Panic in Year Zero*' full 1962 movie on youtube starring Ray Milland.
WW3 breaks out so he heads for the hills with his family. He's just an ordinary decent family man but what grabs me is the way he decides to get tough and get to grips with the situation, doing what a man has to do to survive..


----------



## Lucky Jim

In *RESCUE DAWN*, downed US pilot Christian Bale and his mate are on the run from Charlie.

***SPOILER ALERT***
The full film is on youtube in several parts, this 14-minute clip begins with them debating whether to dump their rifles for three reasons-
1- they can't shoot it out with the Cong because they'd be outnumbered
2- they can't hunt food with them because the noise would attract the enemy.
3- they're fed up carrying them anyway
So they decide to throw them away. 
Skip to 9:00 to see why it was a bad call..


----------



## ordnance21xx

Never heard it this survivor but looks good. I'll be watching Thanks


MOLON LABE


----------



## microprepper

There is one (a book) called "Survivors" by Dave McKay. It is a reply to the LaHaye "Left Behind" series. Mckay is a realistic street-preacher who was annoyed by the misinterpretations he saw in LaHaye's work which unfortunately has influenced a lot of unsophisticated people because of its popularity. One of McKay's concernes was that the "rapture" theology can lead to violence because of the irresponsible actions it supports in its believers. So he took time to write a very similar novel to the first "Left Behind" one in which the characters survive. it is actually a trilogy, let me put a link here:

Survivors by David Mckay | 2940045290593 | NOOK Book (eBook) | Barnes & Noble

You will notice if you google on it that McKay and his followers have been hounded by a hate group that, if you google on _that,_ may be connected to government-sponsored persecution. One of the main activists who hounds McKay is actually an American "anticultist" who works on contract for China in its search for any Chinese falun-gon refugees who might have made it to the USA.

Mckay actually spent 40 days in jail in Brazoria county for attempting to distribute his book outside the theatre that was premiering LaHay's movie version of "Left Behind"!

So there is the story and then the reest of the story... *LOL*


----------



## Lucky Jim

'*SOLAR ATTACK*' is a 2006 film starring Lou Gossett, I haven't watched it yet but it sounds promising; the sun spits out big balls of hot plasma goo that hit the earth, but I'm sure the hollywood scriptwriters will save us as usual..










FULL MOVIE-


----------



## Lucky Jim

*THE MEDUSA TOUCH* is not a post-apoc movie but there are a few disasters in it, it's more like scifi/horror but is decently scripted.
Richard Burton plays a malcontent whose hatred for people and the world seems to cause those disasters..
In this still he consults a psychic for a 'reading' and the psychic almost freaks out at the negative vibes he's picking up from Burton-









FULL MOVIE


----------

